# Cigarette Lighter Outlet



## RedHot200sx (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey everyone, i have a 98 Nissan 200sx, with no car manual. My Cigarette lighter Outlet isn't working. I tried charging something and it didn't work, so i tried the actual lighter to see if it would work and that didn't work either. also i tried my charger in someone elses car and it worked, so i know it's not the plug. Is this due to a blown fuse? if so, does anyone know which fuse needs to be replaced? or is it the actual outlet that is broken?
Thanks


----------



## beakerguy6 (Sep 10, 2005)

RedHot200sx said:


> Hey everyone, i have a 98 Nissan 200sx, with no car manual. My Cigarette lighter Outlet isn't working. I tried charging something and it didn't work, so i tried the actual lighter to see if it would work and that didn't work either. also i tried my charger in someone elses car and it worked, so i know it's not the plug. Is this due to a blown fuse? if so, does anyone know which fuse needs to be replaced? or is it the actual outlet that is broken?
> Thanks


I have found that my cigarette lighter doens't work unless the ingition is on. Something to try anyway.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

igntion or a fuse.

I don't want to sounds harsh but checking fuses first for an electrical issue is common sense. On the back of the fuse box cover there should be a diagram of which fuses do what.


----------



## RedHot200sx (Oct 11, 2005)

I know checking the fuse would be common sense, but i didn't know it says what fuses do what on the back of the cover. I thought it would have said in the car manual...thats why i even bothered mentioning i didn't have it. I'll have to check it out later. if it isn't the fuse though, what could it be?

In response to breakerguy, i have tried it with the ignition on...but no luck 

I'm sure i'll figure it out eventually


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

first start with checking the fuses, if it doesn't work, maybe someone else will think of something that it might be.


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

my cigarette lighter hasn't worked since my car got broken into, they cut a buncha wires to get the cd player, but my HVAC, new CD player and everything else works just fine. so mebbe a loose wire somewhere?


----------



## RD Stevens (Nov 20, 2005)

This cigarette lighter thing seems to be a common problem! I recently bought a used 97 Sentra GXE (great mpg, by the way,@39+) -anyway, my phone charger didn't work. No power to socket and the fuse is OK! Has anyone had to replace the socket itself? (BTW,no other modifications have been done to stereo, etc.) I don't smoke, but I sure would like to charge my phone!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

The cigerette lighter fuse is a 10A (red) fuse under the steering column. It's labeled as "Cig. Lighter," I believe, just look at the panel cover.

If the fuse looks good, try a new fuse anyway.

It's possible (since the radio got stolen), that the back of the cigerette lighter got unplugged or that one of the wires got cut. Take out the radio and check the back of the lighter. IIRC, it's a black wire and and an orange wire.


----------



## Weezie12 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Cigarette Lighter*

I have the same problem. Can't use the cigarette lighter at all. The fuse is good. I have a '99 Sentra GXE, and the lighter has never worked, Thanks.









Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> The cigerette lighter fuse is a 10A (red) fuse under the steering column. It's labeled as "Cig. Lighter," I believe, just look at the panel cover.
> 
> If the fuse looks good, try a new fuse anyway.
> 
> It's possible (since the radio got stolen), that the back of the cigerette lighter got unplugged or that one of the wires got cut. Take out the radio and check the back of the lighter. IIRC, it's a black wire and and an orange wire.


----------



## NHGXE (Nov 19, 2005)

I've been having the same problem so if anyone figures out whats wrong some help would be nice.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

I know this might not apply to some of you, but my friend had his ghetto rigged tire pump plugged into it (bad wire connection) and it sparked and sent the unit for crap. I ended up junk yarding a new lighter and it works great... It was a cheap part too, the guy only wanted 3 bucks and then tax so I was down


----------



## 200sr20 (Jan 16, 2004)

I have sort of the same problem. mine only work if i fiddle with the part that plugs in and get it in just the right position. It really pisses me off sometimes.


----------



## shiningviolet (Jul 23, 2016)

can anyone tell me where i can find the cigarette lighter on a Nissan Tiida X 2006 model? I have bought the car but don't have it yet and was wanting to hook up a bluetooth adapter into it. Can you tell me? thank you Carolyn


----------



## NickGill (Aug 21, 2019)

RedHot200sx said:


> Hey everyone, i have a 98 Nissan 200sx, with no car manual. My Cigarette lighter Outlet isn't working. I tried charging something and it didn't work, so i tried the actual lighter to see if it would work and that didn't work either. also i tried my charger in someone elses car and it worked, so i know it's not the plug. Is this due to a blown fuse? if so, does anyone know which fuse needs to be replaced? or is it the actual outlet that is broken?
> Thanks


What happens to mine is it blows the fuse every time I puts in the lighter or battery charge.... Can anyone tell what could be the problem?


----------



## MayaWilson (Mar 22, 2020)

I have the same problem. Can't use the cigarette lighter at all. The fuse is good. I have a '99 Sentra GXE, and the lighter has never worked, Thanks.


----------

